# How to hold longer....



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello everyone, a very long time since a posted anything new.....so here we go.

I've looked over the internet and found ton of info on this but most of it sounds like garbage, so I decided to turn the forum for real life experiences........

Looking to learn how to control my ejaculations more efficiently.....as I have a HD and sensitive in the head.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Look for "The Multi-Orgasmic Man" on Amazon, by Chia, Mantak and Abrams, Douglas. The exercises in there should help, and can lead to even better things.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Rub one out about an hour before you have sex.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

"LASTING LONGER" by Dr Silverberg. 

Most successfully self taught method. No drugs. Recommended on MMSL and NMMNG. Look it up. 

http://www.amazon.com/Lasting-Longe...qid=1393112682&sr=8-1&keywords=lasting+longer


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I think there is substantial reason to believe PE has a psychological basis for many men.

Do you engage in healthy masturbation? Can you MB for quite a while or do you have PE when you MB? Do you engage in visual fantasy during MB, with a goal of reaching orgasm? Healthy MB would be a bit different, where you concentrate on your sensations, not on a fantasy of who you are doing something with. Healthy MB does not have the goal of orgasm, rather the goal of prolonged pleasure.

What's your view of sex and women? Does sex = love when a woman does it with you? If she provides sex does it = acceptance of you? Or do you view sex as a gift you are giving her? Is she blessed when you provide sex to her?

Do you have sex with your eyes open?


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and I will check out the books....not sure I have PE.....we have talked about this with my wife and she has told me over and over again that she is happy with our sex life, she orgasm, and depending on the position a last longer. 

As an example, the conventional missionary position makes me come fairly quick.....now is she is on top of me a last longer where she some times has two orgasm, I guess it depends...

The reason I'm looking for information is to better control my sensations in the position where I usually come quick, not because my wife has shown any issues in the area, is more about me  

In Regards to how I view woman, sex, MB, etc..... I love my wife, we have some disconnects as I have HD and she is LD but we try to meet our in the middle....I do use porn or fantasies when I masturbate and I can take about half an hour when going at it along, as I start - stop - start - stop you know what I mean  and then BOOM! and I do mean BOOM :rofl:

hope to hear more from you and thank you for your time in posting here!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd say if your wife is happy and having orgasms and you get to get off too...why go mucking it up by changing things


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I always found for me the Coitial Alignment Technique (CAT) works great for us. My wife gets off and I am able to last much longer.

Google it


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Get older


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'd say if your wife is happy and having orgasms and you get to get off too...why go mucking it up by changing things


Just trying something new, I got the book that was recommend The multiple orgasmic man and for COUPLES.....so far half of the book read for men....very interesting subject and clear direction....I would recommend this as this is also really healthy for your body.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

Try using a **** ring ... worked for me.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

1) get in better shape
2) just slow down a little if you're getting close


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Amplexor said:


> Get older


----------

